# Separated Parents



## Meteorite (29 Mar 2020)

Does anyone know the position for movement of children between separated parents with  the current restrictions. Thanks.


----------



## noproblem (29 Mar 2020)

I'd imagine it's a private matter, but the less movement the better. In saying that I really do know how difficult it must be for one person to do this. I've seen a couple work from home in stressful jobs and try to mind an 8 year old and a five year old with a granny helping out. Awfully difficult for the granny too as they always want to go see mam and dad.


----------



## Leo (30 Mar 2020)

I'd read it as allowed under the 'for vital family reasons including caring for children' exception. I know of a similar case who was allowed through checkpoints yesterday to facilitate the hand-over.


----------

